# Apple tv 2015



## lebilien (26 Décembre 2015)

bonjour, nouveau proprio d'une appel tv 4( merci papa noël  ) . Je voulais l'associer en bluethoot avec ma barre de son LG mais elle ne la détecte pas ( mon ipad oui ) . 

Donc je veut bien racheter une barre de son mais je doit en prendre bluethoot 4.0 ? 

bonne journée 

merci


----------

